# NVU - Nanoveu Limited



## System (8 October 2018)

Nanoveu was established in 2012 to continue development of and commercialise nanoimprint science applications initiated by A*STAR. A*STAR's Institute of Materials Research and Engineering worked with Temasek Polytechnic to develop the prototype for EyeFly3D™ – a nanoimprint-based screen protector that allows viewing of clear, distortion-free 3D content with the naked eye.

In March 2013 the A*STAR Intellectual Property behind EyeFly3D™ was licenced to Nanoveu. Nanoveu further developed the A*STAR Intellectual Property to create the EyeFly3D™ product.

Nanoveu is also developing its complementary EyeFyx technology through its ongoing research and development program. Using the EyeFyx technology (which comprises a combination of hardware and software), the Company is working towards developing a product which aims to correct images for certain vision aberrations on high resolution digital devices, such as smartphones and tablets.

It is anticipated that NVU will list on the ASX during November 2018.

http://nanoveu.com


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

Starry starry night...


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Bit of a jump today after recent pullback....


----------



## greggles (25 March 2021)

Breakout for NVU today after the company announced that it has secured Nestlé Professional as a customer. Nestlé have only ordered $50,000 of NVU's Nanoshield™ protectors at present, but management appear to be optimistic that this will lead to further sales.

This is Nestlé's news release about the NVU purchase: https://www.nestle.com/media/news/n...-anti-viral-screen-protection-coffee-machines

A scientific study commissioned by Nestlé, which includes the Nanoshield™ product results, will be published in a peer reviewed journal soon.

Share price has shot up a surprising 75.5% to 9.3c so far today, but this could be the beginning of bigger things for NVU.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2021)

greggles said:


> Breakout for NVU today after the company announced that it has secured Nestlé Professional as a customer. Nestlé have only ordered $50,000 of NVU's Nanoshield™ protectors at present, but management appear to be optimistic that this will lead to further sales.
> 
> This is Nestlé's news release about the NVU purchase: https://www.nestle.com/media/news/n...-anti-viral-screen-protection-coffee-machines .



could be big. Every office will feel they need it.


----------

